

Is there an HN for the non-entrepreneurial? - portmanteaufu

I came upon HN a short while ago, and I've come to rely on it as my source for daily technical articles. As a developer, I find this community's input to be both insightful and relevant.<p>With that said, I have not yet been bitten by the startup bug. I am now and will be for the foreseeable future an employee of a "safe," sizable company. As such, I tend to draw much more value from posts about things like language design and scaling than I do from those regarding angel investors and venture capitalists.<p>I still enjoy reading the business-side articles because hey, it's a learning experience! But I also wonder if anyone might have any sites they could recommend with more of a worker-bee angle. Part of me suspects that such sites would be less compelling because life is less dynamic and challenging if you're below deck instead of at the helm of the ship. Still -- with so many people <i>not</i> running their own company, surely there would be willing readership?<p>Thanks in advance for any suggestions!
======
rchowe
The coding, compsci, and reverse engineering reddits have a fairly high signal
ratio for computer science (higher than the programming reddit). All of the
language-specific reddits are also fairly focused.

~~~
portmanteaufu
Thanks for the tip, I hadn't realized there _was_ a reverse engineering
Reddit.

------
hi5jonlee
maybe a lack of good suggestions = idea validation = the startup idea that
pulls you out of your "safe, sizable company"... wouldn't that be ironic

~~~
Mz
I was kind of thinking the same thing: Can't find one? Make one. Whoops, now
you need HN again cuz now you're an entrepreneur...um, then what happens to
the board aimed at employee hackers? (Then if it dies, you go back to being an
employee...at which point you need it again...etc. So if you need it, you
won't make it and if you make it you won't need it.)

------
mopoke
Slashdot?

~~~
spooneybarger
please. have you read the comments on slashdot anytime in the last... o at
least 10 years? the median level of discussion is vastly below what you get on
HN for just about any topic.

~~~
mopoke
My comment was a little tongue-in-cheek. I do still follow slashdot's RSS
feed, but I tend to only notice stories because I remember having seen them
elsewhere a few days before. I don't remember Slashdot ever really having much
in the way of enlightening discussion.

